# What's up with the Hair Bow Wig obsession?



## Flop (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it's kind of ugly looking, to be honest. XD but everyone is entitled to his or her own opinions. ^-^


----------



## meo (Jan 9, 2014)

I kind of want one...but I agree that it doesn't look very flattering and would probably sit in my closet
for all eternity.


----------



## Flop (Jan 9, 2014)

Hrm.  It says the thread was moved, but it doesn't look like it. And where else should it be posted? 0_o is an item in-game not considered something that pertains to New Leaf?  Someone clarify. XD


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't think it's ugly, super cute to me.


----------



## harime (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe because some other places have those "trends?" xD -looks at Japan-. Or people don't like the hairstyles and they want to hide it o -o


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Hrm.  It says the thread was moved, but it doesn't look like it. And where else should it be posted? 0_o is an item in-game not considered something that pertains to New Leaf?  Someone clarify. XD



You originally posted this in the TBT HQ. I moved it to the New Leaf board a few minutes ago. (assuming you were talking about New Leaf, you didn't say)


----------



## Ishimaru (Jan 9, 2014)

It's cute, it's harajuku, and apparently many agree because I've sold fifteen of the dang things


----------



## Flop (Jan 9, 2014)

Um. I don't understand how that happened ;-; I was reading a topic here and then posted it. I never visited the TBT page. I'm so confused xD dumb Kindle Fire. Thanks for the feedback, Justin!  Sorry about that!


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 9, 2014)

They were cute at first, but then... eh? I like the braided wig.


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess you're just not "trendy" enough haha.

I think it's cute, but I don't really buy all the hype either.  I have one but I don't wear it very often.


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it's pretty cute :] God, how hard it was to look for one when I was starting. I had no Gracie, it wasn't spring, and people sold them for like 500k :c

Now I got like 4 and i don't even know why? I don't use it anymore because it looks terrible with my character's eyes and I prefer the crown :3 Thanks to Jadii for giving me a crown when I had nothing at all. *u*


----------



## Ishimaru (Jan 9, 2014)

I also think a huge bit of it was exclusivity. It was released worldwide in Summer; the bow was only available in Spring, the farthest possible season. Having one was a bit of a status symbol, and it used to be pretty hard to get one! Then people started getting second towns and duping and it lost exclusivity. Thus, hype dying down.


----------



## Flop (Jan 9, 2014)

Ishimaru said:


> I also think a huge bit of it was exclusivity. It was released worldwide in Summer; the bow was only available in Spring, the farthest possible season. Having one was a bit of a status symbol, and it used to be pretty hard to get one! Then people started getting second towns and duping and it lost exclusivity. Thus, hype dying down.



Basically like the 7-11 and Sloppy Set. I got them both and the ice set for 3 million. XD


----------



## miraxe (Jan 9, 2014)

I like it, because it's a hairstyle I wear pretty often irl hahaha. The AC version is pretty cute with the bangs. It is a pretty pricey item, though! I can't remember how much I paid for mine, but I think it was 250k or something? =3= The whole time my brother had one in his storage and didn't even realize it, so apparently he didn't care too much for it.


----------



## Hype (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't like them at all.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 9, 2014)

The only wig I really care for is the tiara hair. The bow is just... what's the point of it? I don't like it much- it's just meh to me. And now since almost every girl player and their mum wear it, it's not even special or unique anymore.


----------



## Charmy (Jan 9, 2014)

I adore it! My character wear it all the freaking time, it's just so cute.


----------



## effluo (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it's cute. I don't wear it all the time but I am still happy I have it. 

I am not too fond of most of the wigs they do have. Considering how boring some of the haircuts get after awhile it's nice to have this wig to change it up. I like the bun wig too.. I wish there was a long hair wig as well. I like that it is simpler in comparison to the coin head piece.. It's more everyday..

I think it's popularity is combined with the cuteness and the fact that for awhile it was hard to attain. 
To each there own. ^^


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 9, 2014)

Hahaha i think its cute~~and it hide my ugly hair when i random changing hairstyle st shampoodle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

Because everyone like Lady Fap-a for some reason -_-

The wig is alright, I just don't like her.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm meh towards it.
I think the hair bow wig doesn't fit my character. She's better with her natural tied hair and a top hat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

Me too.. It's alright to some outfits but the most overrated thing in the game together with Stitches


----------



## marierock13 (Jan 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Me too.. It's alright to some outfits but the most overrated thing in the game together with Stitches



*covers Stitches' ears*

Seriously though, I'm not a huge fan of the wig either; I'd rather retain the ability to wear hats and hairclips than always have my character's hair in some painful-looking arrangement. 
(Not a wig fan in general).


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 9, 2014)

It's cute, but I don't really care for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, it would have been nicer if it'd covered the ears I HATE THE EAR ON THE VILLAGER CHARACTER D:


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Me too.. It's alright to some outfits but the most overrated thing in the game together with Stitches



I agree with Stitches being overrated


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

+1

also I love how there is like one hairstyle that covers up your ears lol


----------



## Minties (Jan 9, 2014)

I quite like it, I did have it on my main character before I did massive clothing overhaul. I use it and other wigs on my pattern holders so that bed head doesn't matter. :3


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Me too.. It's alright to some outfits but the most overrated thing in the game together with Stitches



What does it got to do with Stitches... ;_;

Hair bow wig is fine. I used to like it but I wear bunny/bear hood nowadays. Wearing hats look better imo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

couldn't find something more overrated... maybe Marshal but I still love him.

awesome avatar btw


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 9, 2014)

Lady. Gaga.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

Sucks.

yeah really.. couldn't they just taken.. like a Madonna or Bowie hairstyle instead >>


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> couldn't find something more overrated... maybe Marshal but I still love him.
> 
> awesome avatar btw



Marshal is overrated to me though! well, to each its own 

thanks. your avatar is awesome too.


I wish there are long hair wigs


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 9, 2014)

JaeJae said:


> Marshal is overrated to me though! well, to each its own
> 
> thanks. your avatar is awesome too.
> 
> ...



Long hair wigs aren't enough. We need natural long hair.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE the hair bow wig.. I don't like any of the other female hairstyles. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah I want long hair that cover the ears and not that weird half-long one that shows your ears D:


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the hair bow wig, and yes, I do like Lady Gaga.  Admittedly, that's one of the reasons I like it. But also, I'm a big fan of Gracie, so I love (most of) the stuff she makes.


----------



## Rendra (Jan 9, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> They were cute at first, but then... eh? I like the braided wig.



I like the braided wig much more than the hair bow wig.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jan 9, 2014)

The braided wig is adorable. <3 I wish it was a proper hairstyle you could get from Harriet, I'd love to wear it with a straw hat!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 9, 2014)

Because Lady Gaga<3


----------



## tera (Jan 9, 2014)

Such a great question TC... I have found that 99.9% of all cyclers wears the wig.
I always assumed it was because they time travel and always have bed head and this is a easy fix to not having to do your hair at the salon.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Because everyone like Lady Fap-a for some reason -_-
> 
> The wig is alright, I just don't like her.





I like it exactly because of Lady Gaga. lel


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks really cute with the 'doll house dress' (I think you can buy it during Gracie sale season) 
But yes, I do see where you're coming from. Floppy hat is my favourite!


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 9, 2014)

I used it for my maid's outfit in my cafe :3


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 9, 2014)

I wear it all the time because other hairstyles are unattractive or a hat is needed.  Seriously doubt it is a TT matter.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

same, i think the bedheads are cuter lel


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 9, 2014)

I do like it, but it's ugly with some hair colours...
I can't seem myself wearing it again, it gets stale wearing it after a while.


----------



## kitanii (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it's cute! But I'm not going to go crazy trying to get it


----------



## Libra (Jan 9, 2014)

I got one as a gift from a lovely user on this forum. I wear it because I don't really like any of the other hairstyles. And it makes me smile each time I see someone who's wearing the wig as well. Then I go "Hey, look, we're twins!"


----------



## Xintetsu (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't like Lady Gaga at all, but I love this wig. It's cute and one of my characters wears it all the time.  There are a lot of great custom dresses that look good with it. <3


----------



## meo (Jan 9, 2014)

Tiny said:


> Maybe because some other places have those "trends?" xD -looks at Japan-. Or people don't like the hairstyles and they want to hide it o -o



doesn't make me think quite as much as Japan or Harajuku as it does just Lady Gaga since I believe that was one of her signature hairstyles at some point.

I wish we had more hair clip type items especially with the bows...
It makes no sense to have a blue, red, and yellow and not even have a pink or black one...
Mainly I wear the crown on my mayor honestly. During new years I was really jealous we got the ugly redd's hat while all the villagers had these tiny cute new years hats. D: So not fair.


----------



## Holla (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree! So many people seem to have it and love it. I don't hate it, but I'm not a fan. I prefer the other nicer wigs (like the braided wig). Even better yet I like the normal hairstyles in the game with some sort of hat or flower the best.


----------



## aetherene (Jan 9, 2014)

I have it on my Mayor. I think she looks super cute in it.

But I bought one from another user on gamefaqs wayyyyyy before the actual craze started. I just didn't wear it during the tanning season because I didn't want to use an umbrella to prevent me from tanning.


----------



## Tentacles (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't use it myself, but I think it's okay. I'd rather have an actual bow that's big and isn't made of hair.


----------



## Grunge (Jan 9, 2014)

my next mule is going to wear the bun wig. you know the chun li looking one? yeah that.


----------



## yosugay (Jan 9, 2014)

um if ya'll dont want your bow wigs why dont you sell them or trade? -cough- to me -cough-


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I like it exactly because of Lady Gaga. lel



YES.

I LIKE IT TOO FOR THIS EXACT REASON


----------



## Bishop Nehru (Jan 10, 2014)

It's a weeaboo thing?


----------



## bouncybabs (Jul 6, 2014)

It's an okay wig. I like the braided wig or the tiara hair better personally. But I do wish that AC had more natural hairstyles, not the one wig. My hair is definitely not stick stair.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the hair bow wig, although I wish it wasn't so overplayed. I used to wear it a lot when I first got it but then I realized everybody and their mother was wearing it. e-e


----------



## emilythestrange (Jul 6, 2014)

i like it too but wish the bun wig was better! i usually go for a ponytail or the bun on the regular hairstyles.


----------



## Manah (Jul 6, 2014)

It's...ok, I guess. I don't dislike the style, but seeing it _everywhere_ does get boring.



melsi said:


> During new years I was really jealous we got the ugly redd's hat while all the villagers had these tiny cute new years hats. D: So not fair.


Villagers always get the best stuff. I want their Festivale accessories. >.>


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm not a Lady Gaga fan, but I don't hate her. Didn't she wear it like 4 years ago though? :/ I don't think that's why it's popular, cuz it's a little too late to call it trendy.

It's really cute though, so that's why I like it. Plus I love all the wigs. I have worn almost all of them for short periods of time, including the mohawk one! lol, IDK, I thought it made my character look fun. I must have also gone through every hairdo in Shampoodle, including a couple of the boy ones. I have 2 or 3 favs theres. In the end though, I'm back to wearing the crown with pigtails. It's odd, cuz it's a mix of childish, elegant, flamboyant, and whimsical...pretty close to my irl style.

I agree with whoever it was here that said long hair wigs woulda been nice too. Or at Shampoodle. I'd love to have had long hair on my mayor.


----------

